# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Your jerk pork creations please

## TiCtOc

As it is Sunday and Aqua usually has enticing jerk pork on offer on a Sunday I have bought a lot of pork joints and done a very large pan of rice and peas so I will be joining you all this evening on the realnegrilnegril webcast with my own cocktail and jerk pork! This will have to suffice until I get there!I am not a fan of pork at all but some of the family are so I will give it a try.
Post your favourite way of cooking it and photographs if you have any.Must be done on a stove not a BBQ.

----------


## indybob

You had me until you said stove not bbq....

----------


## Lady Jane

Me too. I do a jerk pork tenderloin but HAS to be on the BBQ, briquette BBQ is even better

----------


## poolguywindsor

Pork joints ?  I have made jerk pork and chicken in the oven, when we stay at a villa in Jamaica the cooks make most of there dishes in the oven. Load it up with jerk seasoning and spice, layer on some onion and peppers.

----------

